# Fusion pharma ?



## Cr7sean (Aug 20, 2012)

Is this stuff good ? Anyone tried it, it's online orders


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Haven't used it myself but there are a few thread on it if you search, feedbach is pretty good as far as i remember.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Galaxy said:


> Haven't used it myself but there are a few thread on it if you search, feedbach is pretty good as far as i remember.


X2.

Use the search button mate. Used alot of there stuff and its spot on.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

What you thinking about using mate?


----------



## Cr7sean (Aug 20, 2012)

crazypaver1 said:


> What you thinking about using mate?


I have checked the site it is from they don't have a huge range of injectibals I mostly seen test blends then one that had tren ace in but I did not see boldenone witch is what I wanted to run with my test so u can vouch for them good results ?


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Gtg


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

I like the look of a few of the fusion blends. BSI and fusion are the 2 interesting new british UGLs, like mini Ant & Decs to Prochem and ROHM.

Usually, I do short-length, short ester cycles, and they have an all-in-one 100/100 test prop / NPP mix, which is exactly the eod dosing I like to use. It looks like a good option for keeping down costs and the amount of oil I need to inject, because you can end up like a pin cushion on short esters.

I was given someone else's leftovers, mainly long esters, so I'm doing a long ester test/tren cycle, and I've got my eye on Fusion bulk rip 400 for the last 5 weeks of the cycle. Its like a rip blend, but long esters, and the test bumped up.

One final thing about fusion is that their oral steroid range seems to have 2 options for each steroid - tablets and capsules. The tabs are either higher-dosed than the caps, or there are more of them, so you have a cheap option for each steroid. You know - like Sainsburies basics and Sainsburies taste the Difference ranges. A nice touch.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Cr7sean said:


> I have checked the site it is from they don't have a huge range of injectibals I mostly seen test blends then one that had tren ace in but I did not see boldenone witch is what I wanted to run with my test so u can vouch for them good results ?


It doesnt load proply sometimes. The list is bigger just refresh it.


----------



## r1234 (Jun 16, 2012)

Fusion pharma test e is what I'm on now, zero pip and seams to be doin it's job. It's only my first cycle so I've nothing to compare it to tho.


----------



## SmallConkers (Mar 2, 2013)

All been good ive tried.


----------



## gymrat2712 (Jan 20, 2012)

Wouldnt mind trying these myself, they seem reasonably priced.


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

crazypaver1 said:


> It doesnt load proply sometimes. The list is bigger just refresh it.


Press the F5 key on the top line of the keyboard.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Zorrin said:


> Press the F5 key on the top line of the keyboard.


is that the refresh shortcut or a trick to restart my pc? lol


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Never had any issues with any fusion pharma gear and very strong stuff imo


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

crazypaver1 said:


> is that the refresh shortcut or a trick to restart my pc? lol


Its the refresh button ya tube


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Mark2021 said:


> Its the refresh button ya tube


lol just checking :whistling:


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

loganator said:


> Never had any issues with any fusion pharma gear and very strong stuff imo


What's the pip like on the tren e, and test 500? If you have tried them that is...


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Anyone used their fast rip?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Bit pricey compared to other reputable long standing labs


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

Tom90 said:


> Anyone used their fast rip?


got some, done my first jab last night


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

Virormone, the 125mg/ml test prop they do, gives me an erection for no reason, half an hour after taking a shot.

I've got trensomnia at the moment too, and have to pee more often because I'm using 1-AD. I keep waking up, busting for a slash, with a hard-on. Then I have to kneel on the bathroom floor and kind of bend my cock down to pee, and it sprays out at 100mph. I'm not complaing though, I'm 45 years old, waking up with a real testosterone-induced diamond-cutter.

I've only ever had that happen with alpha pharma testorapid before. I'm also using fusion's bulkrip 400, but its long esters and too early to assess - except to say its pip-free and has that reassuring orange "I've actually got some tren in me" look.

I sort of wish fusion would knock a fiver off every product they do, and they'd probably quadruple their sales. But they seem to be going for the Marks & spencers end of the market, rather than LIDL. But (in Simpsons comic book store guy voice) "best prop..ever"

and I use a lot of test prop (6 weeks, four times a year).

Actually, without discussing prices directly, virormone and testorapid cost the same from my sources, but testorapid is 100mg/ml, fusion 125mg/ml. I used GB pharma test prop 150, and it wasn't half as potent as either of these. Prochem's test prop is quite decent, but not remarkable. Prochem's NPP is absolutely top-notch though, and i've become a fan of BSI Tren Xtreme too.

I think, though, if I was told "you can have a lifetime's supply of vials, but only one product", I'd have a fridge full of Fusion test prop.


----------



## SmallConkers (Mar 2, 2013)

cas said:


> What's the pip like on the tren e, and test 500? If you have tried them that is...


pip is fine on both. power aswel!


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

ive using there tren300 custom blend and no pip in glute or delt at 2.5ml 

zorrin you crack me up lol


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

chilisi said:


> X2 does seem expensive compared to other UGL's I've seen. Only browsed my mates list, but the prices were a bit too high for me. Especially when you have Wildcat which are reasonably well priced with their 20ml vials as are Rohm and pro chem from the right source.
> 
> Now of course we have BSI that are also well priced.
> 
> Why would you pay more for a UGL than you have to?


the prices ive seen are close to.wildcats, fusion have 2years on bsi and id rather pay the extra than have a bottle if tren with no tren in


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

I used there fast rip last year with mast p to top it up, got good gains but had some really bad pip on my delts and swelling..It definatly worked though.

The mast p didnt have any pip and i felt it working as soon as i started.

Just 2 weeks into a new cycle now all bsi but had two bottles of mast e but had to throw them due to pip problems, I was putting 2ml in at a time so may be that but the other mast im using now at 2ml has no pip..

my conclusion on Fusion is it works and its what it says on the tin but the pip on the blends effected my training which wasn't good for me.

After saying all that fusion would be my second gear of choice nowadays and i rate it higher than prochem ect


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

If its true that prochem's gone tits-up, and possible ROHM too, all I can say is thank the lord for BSI, Fusion and Wildcat.

British steroids are like British women - plenty of variety, and best in the world.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Zorrin said:


> If its true that prochem's gone tits-up, and possible ROHM too, all I can say is thank the lord for BSI, Fusion and Wildcat.


TBH id rather have BSI and Fusion than pro chem anyway and in that order, not tried wildcat but herd good things about them, Im happy with BSI now though and unless things change i wont be using any other lab


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

chilisi said:


> Do they do 20ml vials as well?
> 
> I can't complain, as my training has kept going forward, so im happy with my BSI products. Not under dosed at all for myself.


they do 20ml vials for the custom blends but i ment if you half the price of wc and work it out by the 10ml. fair enough mate id use what works aswell.

also just had updated list from.fusion and there is alot of good stuff been added! alot more! also very cheap waterbased


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

anybody tried the waterbased yet? didnt realise they sold it till otherday! so not sure how long its been out


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

crazypaver1 said:


> anybody tried the waterbased yet? didnt realise they sold it till otherday! so not sure how long its been out


I'm looking at them for my next cycle possibly.I like Fusion a lot,already got 40ml T500 sitting for my next cycle,will prob purchase their tren as well,can get BSI cheaper but too many mixed reviews!I haven't seen a bad review of Fusion yet.I did enjoy BSI's Mtren DS but it was too expensive for me personally to run long enough.Will see what Fusion are like price wise.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

GolfDelta said:


> I'm looking at them for my next cycle possibly.I like Fusion a lot,already got 40ml T500 sitting for my next cycle,will prob purchase their tren as well,can get BSI cheaper but too many mixed reviews!I haven't seen a bad review of Fusion yet.I did enjoy BSI's Mtren DS but it was too expensive for me personally to run long enough.Will see what Fusion are like price wise.


from what ive seen on bsi mtren its half the price.

when is your cycle due mate?


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

crazypaver1 said:


> from what ive seen on bsi mtren its half the price.
> 
> when is your cycle due mate?


Start of June I plan on starting it mate.If it's half the price I will def jump on that!


----------



## danp83 (Oct 16, 2011)

Just got 2 vials of t500 and after reading all this I'm looking forward to jabbing on Monday, oil looks a lot lighter than other tests so hope it's gtg, if it is il def be using again as bsi are gettin mixed reveiws and the zaralone I had was dog ****, def agree with knocking a fiver off as well as I think people will go 4 a cheaper alternitive


----------



## danp83 (Oct 16, 2011)




----------



## SmallConkers (Mar 2, 2013)

danp83 said:


> View attachment 119150
> View attachment 119151
> View attachment 119152


the one in your pic looks my like tren colour haha


----------



## danp83 (Oct 16, 2011)

it def aint got tren in mate dont think it even has test in it.lol


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

danp83 said:


> it def aint got tren in mate dont think it even has test in it.lol


lol what is that blue top? z.i labs?


----------



## danp83 (Oct 16, 2011)

yeah mate


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

danp83 said:


> yeah mate


well atleast your fusion is g2g


----------



## Davidlloydgym (Dec 28, 2012)

SmallConkers said:


> the one in your pic looks my like tren colour haha


Fusions really good stuff mate enjoy it


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Davidlloydgym said:


> Fusions really good stuff mate enjoy it


you using fusion mate? i remember you askin about it on here


----------



## Davidlloydgym (Dec 28, 2012)

crazypaver1 said:


> you using fusion mate? i remember you askin about it on here


Yeah mate Test 500 going really well at the minute  .. gonna be trying the bulkrip and anavar soon.

Have you tried there equipoise (GANABOL) mate?


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Davidlloydgym said:


> Yeah mate Test 500 going really well at the minute  .. gonna be trying the bulkrip and anavar soon.
> 
> Have you tried there equipoise (GANABOL) mate?


i have 4bottles of it here but nit got round to using it yet mate. i will soon though. very thin stuff


----------



## SmallConkers (Mar 2, 2013)

danp83 said:


> yeah mate


at least you'll have energy to run round the farm


----------



## danp83 (Oct 16, 2011)

Lol il bench pressing the horses in a few weeks


----------



## SmallConkers (Mar 2, 2013)

chilisi said:


> X2 does seem expensive compared to other UGL's I've seen. Only browsed my mates list, but the prices were a bit too high for me. Especially when you have Wildcat which are reasonably well priced with their 20ml vials as are Rohm and pro chem from the right source.
> 
> Now of course we have BSI that are also well priced.
> 
> Why would you pay more for a UGL than you have to?


you pay for what you get if you can source rihm if prochem great.

but bsi? really id rather pay the extra and it have something init!

cheap for a reason because is sh*t


----------



## SmallConkers (Mar 2, 2013)

chilisi said:


> Not in my experience it isn't.


maybe not but some labs i mean in generL now whats in the bottle is impossable. the raws cant be bought for some of them.

i.e whats in the bottle would.cost more than there selling it for.


----------



## mrproc (Oct 26, 2013)

Like the sound of the fusion test 500 do they sell orals as well? waiting for my source to get stocked with them.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

mrproc said:


> Like the sound of the fusion test 500 do they sell orals as well? waiting for my source to get stocked with them.


Yeh they do orals,tabs and caps and they do water based now too which I'm contemplating for my next cycle,the prices look decent.As far as i'm aware fusion is quite a new lab(may be wrong) but from the stuff i've used and others reports i've not actually heard a bad review.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

GolfDelta said:


> Yeh they do orals,tabs and caps and they do water based now too which I'm contemplating for my next cycle,the prices look decent.As far as i'm aware fusion is quite a new lab(may be wrong) but from the stuff i've used and others reports i've not actually heard a bad review.


been around a good 2 years  an all good reviews


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

i have been using fusion for last few cycles all good stuff, been on the test 400 and tren e 300. very good gains.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

There is a tren e 300? Or is that what you have been dosing at?

Also how do you guys rate their tren e? I'm going to be starting soon, I don't have long of my cut left so I want to make sure its not under dosed...or if you think it is then I can jab more from the start..... Rather than getting halfway through and thinking I need to up the dose.


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

I asked for it and they made me some


----------



## slunkeh (Apr 21, 2011)

Ive started a cycle of their fast rip. So far so good.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Snorbitz1uk said:


> I asked for it and they made me some


Do you feel like your on 300mg tren?


----------



## SmallConkers (Mar 2, 2013)

used a lot of there stuff. 95% sure its dosed. correctly sure otger users qill bck me up too


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

cas said:


> Do you feel like your on 300mg tren?


yes very much so


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Snorbitz1uk said:


> yes very much so


I am jealous.I can't wait to get back on cycle,I set myself the target of staying off till June so I'm determined to stick to it!Going to all be Fusion,1g T500,2-400mg tren E and have loads of Superdrol/Epistane which I might as well use too,never used PHs before with injectables.Thinking of trying their mtren and water based dbol during first few weeks too.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

slunkeh said:


> Ive started a cycle of their fast rip. So far so good.
> 
> View attachment 119312


 :drool:


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

slunkeh said:


> Ive started a cycle of their fast rip. So far so good.
> 
> View attachment 119312


Oooooffft! :drool:


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

slunkeh said:


> Ive started a cycle of their fast rip. So far so good.
> 
> View attachment 119312


 @slunkeh when did you start? hows pip?


----------



## slunkeh (Apr 21, 2011)

crazypaver1 said:


> @slunkeh when did you start? hows pip?


Started on Friday doing 1ml 6 days per week. PIP is fine. Little bit in one of my quads but nothing major at all.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

chilisi said:


> I haven't a clue about price of Raws, but I do know what decent gear feels like.
> 
> What have you tried that didn't get on with?


not tried but just an example of what i think smallconkers is talking about,

ive seen red-square labs var priced cheaper than var raws are sold and bsi's test/tren/mast1000mg/ml that was proven it couldnt be made any higher that 700mg/ml with gso and eo only,


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Snorbitz1uk said:


> I asked for it and they made me some


How long does it take for them to make you it a deliver?

Is he price much more than their standard tren-e @ 200mg/1ml?

I might ask them to up the tren-e and mast on bulkrip to ratio 1:1:1 - 600mg per ml


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

crazypaver1 said:


> not tried but just an example of what i think smallconkers is talking about,
> 
> ive seen red-square labs var priced cheaper than var raws are sold and bsi's test/tren/mast1000mg/ml that was proven it couldnt be made any higher that 700mg/ml with gso and eo only,


Why can't it be made any higher than 7?


----------



## SmallConkers (Mar 2, 2013)

cas said:


> Why can't it be made any higher than 7?


basicly tge maths mean above 700mg/ml isnt possable it just wouldnt fit. no matter what chemicals you use


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

cas said:


> Why can't it be made any higher than 7?


wildcat do 800 an and thats in giucol a super solvent


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

SmallConkers said:


> basicly tge maths mean above 700mg/ml isnt possable it just wouldnt fit. no matter what chemicals you use


So the lab was lieing right from the get go then...?


----------



## SmallConkers (Mar 2, 2013)

chilisi said:


> I haven't used that higher blend. Only the one rip, which definitely did the job.
> 
> Would be good to see the proven evidence your on about, as its a big claim to make really. Seems like you know a lot about it though.


from ehat ive seen crazypaver and stone 14 both put tge maths on. the very next day bsi brought out it in 750mg/ml not 1000mg/mg


----------



## SmallConkers (Mar 2, 2013)

cas said:


> So the lab was lieing right from the get go then...?


crazypaver is rite wilcdats 800mg is the limit. ( forgot about that ) baiscpy lying yes because it cant be done any1 can use basskiller steroid calculator and see for themselves


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

pmsl thats f*cked up if its true


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

SmallConkers said:


> from ehat ive seen crazypaver and stone 14 both put tge maths on. the very next day bsi brought out it in 750mg/ml not 1000mg/mg


Lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

SmallConkers said:


> from ehat ive seen crazypaver and stone 14 both put tge maths on. the very next day bsi brought out it in 750mg/ml not 1000mg/mg


no @stone14 proved it is possible .


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

basskiller.com

try it yourselfs

works out to make 1000mg/ml you end up with 12ml not 10ml so it wopuldnt even be 1000mg/ml then

tren displacement is 1g for 1ml

test is same

EQ is 1.2ml per gram thrown in


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

ewen said:


> no @stone14 proved it is possible .


stone14 hasnt brewed anywhere near what i have mate and he will tell you that aswell, we have spoke for along time


----------



## SmallConkers (Mar 2, 2013)

ewen said:


> no @stone14 proved it is possible .


he was tlking about wildcat from what i saw. it isnt do able fact!


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

SmallConkers said:


> he was tlking about wildcat from what i saw. it isnt do able fact!


this is true i remember stone14 was doing maths for wildcats 800mg after me. hotdog and stone14 spoke about it


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

it is possible guys as its been done .


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

ewen said:


> it is possible guys as its been done .


will all the raws it works out 11ml without carriers or chemicals? how can it? lol


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

and before anyone says it, eq cant be used as a carrier for this as eq as a raw is to thick to draw through even a gree pin, so adding 5g of test/tren will only make it thicker


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

ewen said:


> it is possible guys as its been done .


Lmao. Who by? BSI?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

crazypaver1 said:


> will all the raws it works out 11ml without carriers or chemicals? how can it? lol


this is why fusion has not brought out equitrentest 

it is possible .


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

crazypaver1 said:


> will all the raws it works out 11ml without carriers or chemicals? how can it? lol


The magical BSI fairies mate, how many times do you need to be told?! Lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

resten said:


> Lmao. Who by? BSI?


yes


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

how can it be possible when its been proven to be impossible :confused1:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Lol, subtlety isn't part of the BSI brigade workshops it seems


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> How long does it take for them to make you it a deliver?
> 
> Is he price much more than their standard tren-e @ 200mg/1ml?
> 
> I might ask them to up the tren-e and mast on bulkrip to ratio 1:1:1 - 600mg per ml


couple of days mate, its about 1.5 times the cost so same cost per mg i think, cant really remember.


----------



## SmallConkers (Mar 2, 2013)

bsi didnt make it because it cant be done.

your shovlin sh*t

if 1000mg/ml was so good why change too 750mg/ml

i do admire your loyalty to bsi but its getting funny now.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

SmallConkers said:


> bsi didnt make it because it cant be done.
> 
> your shovlin sh*t
> 
> ...


changed what to 750 ?


----------



## SmallConkers (Mar 2, 2013)

ewen said:


> changed what to 750 ?


just say again it can be made so i can laugh please.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

SmallConkers said:


> just say again it can be made so i can laugh please.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

chilisi said:


> What BSI have you used and not rate? I take you've tried their blend your on about?


Oo let me jump in here.

I'm using tmte and it's absolutely gash


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

How many of you guys that say it can't be done are chemists ? And if any of you new what you where talking about you'd know that it can be done ,


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

resten said:


> Oo let me jump in here.
> 
> I'm using tmte and it's absolutely gash


Whys it gash ? You changed to it week 8 so just maybe you've hit the sweet spot of your potential from cycle already ,?

You so in pervious posts you hit 230kg ? Dead lifts by week 8 and now they've gone ? So maybe you need to increase the food and take a rest, it takes years in this game not weeks !


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

chilisi said:


> At least you've actually tried the stuff then. What did your source suggest?


Haven't raised it yet. I paid my money and took my chances. Not really going to trust his judgement though when he's apparently swapped his whole gym onto bsi from fuerza and they're all loving it


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

crazypaver1 said:


> basskiller.com
> 
> try it yourselfs
> 
> ...


Can you remember what the thread was called where stone was doing the calculations?

I'm sure I remember him popping back in at the end saying his raw conversions were wrong

If you can link it then sound, I can't seem to find it


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

don1 said:


> Whys it gash ? You changed to it week 8 so just maybe you've hit the sweet spot of your potential from cycle already ,?
> 
> You so in pervious posts you hit 230kg ? Dead lifts by week 8 and now they've gone ? So maybe you need to increase the food and take a rest, it takes years in this game not weeks !


Lol, here we go again. It's my fault the gear's not working. Additional rest days and a bucket load more kcals have made fvck all difference


----------



## SmallConkers (Mar 2, 2013)

at least two people in this argument own there own lab and say NO so stop wasting my time you bsi bandits. if you mr.don1 and mr.ewen wernt selling it id listen !!


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hotdog147 said:


> Can you remember what the thread was called where stone was doing the calculations?
> 
> I'm sure I remember him popping back in at the end saying his raw conversions were wrong
> 
> If you can link it then sound, I can't seem to find it


You can't use base killers calc as is doesn't allow for equipoise being part of the carrier nor the weight of equipoise nor the refining of oil to make it thinner nor the micronisation of powder to make it lighter ,


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

SmallConkers said:


> at least two people in this argument own there own lab and say NO so stop wasting my time you bsi bandits. if you mr.don1 and mr.ewen wernt selling it id listen !!


jonsey i dont sell anything


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Hotdog147 said:


> Can you remember what the thread was called where stone was doing the calculations?
> 
> I'm sure I remember him popping back in at the end saying his raw conversions were wrong
> 
> If you can link it then sound, I can't seem to find it


Scrap that, found the thread http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/220130-bsi-equitrentest-1000mg.html

And here is the last post stone made...



stone14 said:


> sorry my bad, got it wrong, iv found what I was looking for: (iv got my ml and mg the wrong way around above)
> 
> ''1 ml of EQ is 1.18 grams
> 
> ...


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

don1 said:


> You can't use base killers calc as is doesn't allow for equipoise being part of the carrier nor the weight of equipoise nor the refining of oil to make it thinner nor the micronisation of powder to make it lighter ,


I have no idea TBH mate, I've done at most a handful of homebrews so I'm far from experienced in the brewing of AAS...

I've found the thread where the calculations were made anyway, see above


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

resten said:


> Lol, here we go again. It's my fault the gear's not working. Additional rest days and a bucket load more kcals have made fvck all difference


You've just answered your problem yourself !! Bucket load more kcals must be bunk kcals lol


----------



## hongman (Sep 26, 2012)

Haven't read the whole thread but Fusion has my vote, in comparison to BSI.

I have used Fusion Test 300 and the Test/Tren Blend. Blend is very pippy for me actually but the results speak for themselves.


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

SmallConkers said:


> at least two people in this argument own there own lab and say NO so stop wasting my time you bsi bandits. if you mr.don1 and mr.ewen wernt selling it id listen !!


Mr jones be carefull what you suggest as I don't sell steroids I'm afraid ,


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

don1 said:


> You can't use base killers calc as is doesn't allow for equipoise being part of the carrier nor the weight of equipoise nor the refining of oil to make it thinner nor the micronisation of powder to make it lighter ,


1g eq is the same as 1.18ml so work it out it aint hard lol


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

chilisi said:


> Evidence from Crazypaver, the man who has nothing good to say about BSI, and makes sure he's in every BSI thread. Ill take that with a pinch of salt I think


try it on basskiller, its not my evidance its writen infront of you


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

crazypaver1 said:


> 1g eq is the same as 1.18ml so work it out it aint hard lol


But according to stone's calculations that's incorrect...

1g EQ is 0.85ml????

I've linked it all above so have a look and see what you make of it. It all goes over my head TBH! I'll just stick to buying from trusty, hygienic UGL's :lol:


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Hotdog147 said:


> Scrap that, found the thread http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/220130-bsi-equitrentest-1000mg.html
> 
> And here is the last post stone made...


thats the one but stone14 was wrong and right in the first place, 1g of eq is 1.18ml in the oil form it comes in, meaning its 1.18ml displacment


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Hotdog147 said:


> But according to stone's calculations that's incorrect...
> 
> 1g EQ is 0.85ml????
> 
> I've linked it all above so have a look and see what you make of it. It all goes over my head TBH! I'll just stick to buying from trusty, hygienic UGL's :lol:


see above, been brewing years mate on a mass scale


----------



## SmallConkers (Mar 2, 2013)

mr jones? thats someone elae ypuve aupplied then i certainly aint a jones


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

crazypaver1 said:


> try it on basskiller, its not my evidance its writen infront of you


its the wrong way round .

Equipoise - boldenone undecylenate - is liquid at room temperature so use the following conversion: 1 ml of EQ = 1.18 grams ....


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

crazypaver1 said:


> see above, been brewing years mate on a mass scale


lol your full of shit :lol:


----------



## SmallConkers (Mar 2, 2013)

ewen said:


> its the wrong way round .
> 
> Equipoise - boldenone undecylenate - is liquid at room temperature so use the following conversion: 1 ml of EQ = 1.18 grams ....


exactly right ewen. 1ml is 1.18grams so now go on basskiller and smell the coffee


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

ewen said:


> its the wrong way round .
> 
> Equipoise - boldenone undecylenate - is liquid at room temperature so use the following conversion: 1 ml of EQ = 1.18 grams ....


thats still 2ml over! so 12ml would be needed!


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

chilisi said:


> It is written in front of me, Hotdog just posted something up.
> 
> I'm not really bothered by it too be honest. Seems funny though how someone like yourself who would go out of his way to do something like this.
> 
> Why don't you try this on blends that Fusion make. Or get them tested to see if they are what they say on the tin. I'd rather check the quality of the gear I'm using than try to smear a lab I haven't tried


so now type it in on basskiller and see!


----------



## SmallConkers (Mar 2, 2013)

chilisi said:


> It is written in front of me, Hotdog just posted something up.
> 
> I'm not really bothered by it too be honest. Seems funny though how someone like yourself who would go out of his way to do something like this.
> 
> Why don't you try this on blends that Fusion make. Or get them tested to see if they are what they say on the tin. I'd rather check the quality of the gear I'm using than try to smear a lab I haven't tried


are ypu thick? what hotdog posted was about wildcat. it stated if gylcol was used bsi dont use that


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

SmallConkers said:


> exactly right ewen. 1ml is 1.18grams so now go on basskiller and smell the coffee


1.18 grams per 1ml , the ett is dosed at 500mg per ml meaning 0.59 g is used per 1ml leaving 0.41 / ml .


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

ewen said:


> lol your full of shit :lol:


Ewen, I'm getting sick of having to correct your spelling! ''Your'' is used when, for example, referring to something that you own. ''You're'' when referring to some one else, as in ''You are (you're) full of sh!t''

Hope this puts an end to ''your'' sh!t use of grammar, ''You're'' better than that!


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Oil in ml's 10

Dosage in mg 1000

Powder Weight 0.99g

BA concentration 2%

BB concentration 20%

RESULTS.

Needed>

Oil - -2.10ml

Powder - 10g

ba - 0.02ml

bb - 2.00ml

oil requered is MINUS 2.10ml. so cant be done

you cant take 2.10ml of oil out of an empty fcuking beaker!

so you would need 12ml in a bottle and that would make it less than 1000mg/ml cos its not 10ml its 12ml now.

and even then it would be like fcuking syrup, anybody who has seen the '1000mg/ml' oil its no thicker than there test'350'


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Hotdog147 said:


> Ewen, I'm getting sick of having to correct your spelling! ''Your'' is used when, for example, referring to something that you own. ''You're'' when referring to some one else, as in ''You are (you're) full of sh!t''
> 
> Hope this puts an end to ''your'' sh!t use of grammar, ''You're'' better than that!
> 
> View attachment 119351


you`re still gay


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

ewen said:


> lol your full of shit :lol:


fcuk you tighty whitys you aint got a clue


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

crazypaver1 said:


> Oil in ml's 10
> 
> Dosage in mg 1000
> 
> ...


mate the ett is 500mg of eq you have test and tren at 250 each .

1.18grams of eq is 1ml at room temp (liquid) so using 1 g of eq equates to 0.82 liquid displacement ffs


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

crazypaver1 said:


> Oil in ml's 10
> 
> Dosage in mg 1000
> 
> ...


As I said, I'm no expert in brewing but are you not using incorrect powder weight in your conversion? How can you allow for the test and Tren E too?

I think stone's post seems accurate, I may be wrong though! LOL

''1 ml of EQ is 1.18 grams

Grams * 0.85 = ml of Bold Undec to use''

also found test e's around 1.02ml/1g

so 1g eq is 0.85ml

0.85x5= 4.25ml (EQ)

0.909x2.5=2.27ml (Tren E)

1.02x2.5=2.55ml (Test E)

9.07ml total

then say 2% ba 0.2ml

9.27ml

then you need solvent for the powders.. is 0.75ml guaiacol is enough for the powders then it is possible, but I don't no about guaiacol requirements


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

ewen said:


> mate the ett is 500mg of eq you have test and tren at 250 each .
> 
> 1.18grams of eq is 1ml at room temp (liquid) so using 1 g of eq equates to 0.82 liquid displacement ffs


ye use your head, eq then at .8ml a g is still only 1ml under then,

so call it -1.10ml you plum, still over and still impossible


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

crazypaver1 said:


> ye use your head, eq then at .8ml a g is still only 1ml under then,
> 
> so call it -1.10ml you plum, still over and still impossible


your being thick read hotdogs post .


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Hotdog147 said:


> As I said, I'm no expert in brewing but are you not using incorrect powder weight in your conversion? How can you allow for the test and Tren E too?
> 
> I think stone's post seems accurate, I may be wrong though! LOL
> 
> ...


guaiacol is a supersolvent but i think .75ml still isnt enough to thin it enough to make it usabale to draw through a 21guage pin.

and bsi donty use giaiacol so thats them fcuked


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

crazypaver1 said:


> guaiacol is a supersolvent but i think .75ml still isnt enough to thin it enough to make it usabale to draw through a 21guage pin.
> 
> and bsi donty use giaiacol so thats them fcuked


but you have never used it so wouldnt know :lol:


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

ewen said:


> your being thick read hotdogs post .


your being thick mate! ive brewed 300 fcukin bottles this week an you probly wiped your @ass once all weekend.

tell you what al cook it up tonight then how about that? an post my pics here


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

crazypaver1 said:


> your being thick mate! *ive brewed 300 fcukin bottles this week* an you probly wiped your @ass once all weekend.
> 
> tell you what al cook it up tonight then how about that? an post my pics here


Hey friend!  ........... That's not bad going seeing as it's only Monday afternoon

Give it a go, defo be interested to see the outcome

My head is starting to hurt from all this!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

crazypaver1 said:


> your being thick mate! ive brewed 300 fcukin bottles this week an you probly wiped your @ass once all weekend.
> 
> tell you what al cook it up tonight then how about that? an post my pics here


thought you said you brewed on mass scale :lol:


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

this is a fusion thread, lets try and keep it this way yeah?

we have enough threads to talk about BSI, lets not let it spill into every other possible thread.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

cas said:


> *this is a fusion thread*, lets try and keep it this way yeah?
> 
> we have enough threads to talk about BSI, lets not let it spill into every other possible thread.


10/10 for observation!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

sorry @cas dave was busy conducting chemical research for his next product :laugh:


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Used fusion bulk rip and Winny (caps) great stuff. IMO. Been on their rip blend a week now and loving that too. Thumbs up from me.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

ewen said:


> thought you said you brewed on mass scale :lol:


its only monday


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

well at least we now know whos affiliated/owns certain labs :rolleye:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

crazypaver1 said:


> your being thick mate! ive brewed 300 fcukin bottles this week an you probly wiped your @ass once all weekend.
> 
> tell you what al cook it up tonight then how about that? an post my pics here


Here's a way to get yourself banned.

Admitting to brewing on a major scale no doubt for distribution.

There's a limit to how much we can look the other way.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Also I'd NOT LIKE others to start slagging the guy off now he's banned please.

Friendly warning.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Well I did not see that coming :whistling:


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Tinytom said:


> Here's a way to get yourself banned.
> 
> Admitting to brewing on a major scale no doubt for distribution.
> 
> There's a limit to how much we can look the other way.


Was a fairly silly thing to admit to on the open forum, but how is he now going to prove this mix of 1000mg/ml is impossible?! Said he was going to try it tonight and post up results..

Fukc sake Tom, always spoiling the fun!


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Hotdog147 said:


> Was a fairly silly thing to admit to on the open forum, but how is he now going to prove this mix of 1000mg/ml is impossible?! Said he was going to try it tonight and post up results..
> 
> Fukc sake Tom, always spoiling the fun!


We may get a new user join tonight with username PhusionFarma.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Hotdog147 said:


> Was a fairly silly thing to admit to on the open forum, but how is he now going to prove this mix of 1000mg/ml is impossible?! Said he was going to try it tonight and post up results..
> 
> Fukc sake Tom, always spoiling the fun!


Lol when I worked the doors and I'd refuse people entry or throw them out I'd sometimes get 'but all my mates are in here and I've got nowhere to go my night will be ruined'

My answer was always

'Then you have made my night worthwhile.'


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Fusion pharma marketing& sales dept has finally shut its doors.... :innocent:


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Hotdog147 said:


> Was a fairly silly thing to admit to on the open forum, but how is he now going to prove this mix of 1000mg/ml is impossible?! Said he was going to try it tonight and post up results..
> 
> Fukc sake Tom, always spoiling the fun!


By putting the strongest blend possible for sale on the Fusion website? :lol:


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Tinytom said:


> Lol when I worked the doors and I'd refuse people entry or throw them out I'd sometimes get 'but all my mates are in here and I've got nowhere to go my night will be ruined'
> 
> My answer was always
> 
> 'Then you have made my night worthwhile.'


I find it particularly amusing when they then spend the rest of the night stood waiting outside looking in at everyone, then over to the door lads with pleading eyes.

I don't know who the bigger cnuts are, their mates for leaving them alone outside, or us for stopping them going in :lol:


----------



## CHEQ! (Mar 7, 2013)

Knob


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

lxm said:


> Fusion pharma marketing& sales dept has finally shut its doors.... :innocent:


As has the offices to the Anti BSI Band Wagon


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

CHEQ! said:


> *insert source here*


Not a smart cookie are you :cursing:


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

CHEQ! said:


> www.************.co.nr


winner :lol:


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

pmsl crazypaver really is crazy


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> winner :lol:


It actually hurts my head how fvcking retarded some folk are lol


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

No surprise CP had something to do with FUsion, considering he was on pretty much every thread posted about it.

But its the gear that matters, if its g2g... :thumbup1:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Pretty sure I asked for no more discussion of a banned member.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Edited, ignore


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

It's properly starting to p1ss me off with all these threads about if such a such a lab is gtg. Because all it turns into is the lads who are selling in bigging it up, then lads who sell another brand slating it.

You never know if any of the posts are even true!

So as a partial steroid users non affiliated to any labs I can say this about the following

BSI - used their mtren thought it was cr4p, as was t400. Their onerip was sh1t hot though

Burr - used a lot of them and bang on the money

Fuerza - using their test e and one rip. 2 weeks in seems good. Used their Anavar for 4 weeks not great

Pro Chem - used a few times. Decent and poor

Fusion - been given a bottle of prop to try so don't know yet.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

liam0810 said:


> It's properly starting to p1ss me off with all these threads about if such a such a lab is gtg. Because all it turns into is the lads who are selling in bigging it up, then lads who sell another brand slating it.
> 
> You never know if any of the posts are even true!
> 
> ...


Agree,it's a pity it has become like this recently but the Mods,to be fair to them,have def been stricter and do their best to clamp down on it.There are certain members on here who I trust and who I am certain(as far as you can be on the net) that they give genuine reviews.Pretty much agree with your review of labs above,made a few additions of my own experiences!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

GolfDelta said:


> Agree,it's a pity it has become like this recently but the Mods,to be fair to them,have def been stricter and do their best to clamp down on it.There are certain members on here who I trust and who I am certain(as far as you can be on the net) that they give genuine reviews.Pretty much agree with your review of labs above,made a few additions of my own experiences!


Not having a go at the mods at all as they have been clamping down but it's impossible to know who is being genuine and who's not. There's a few members on here who I trust and know aren't affiliated with a lab so I believe what they say. Whatever happened to honest drug dealers?!


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

This fusion better be decent me and my mate just ordered our next cycles and its all fusion. Ah well if it is crap I still have some adex and T3's from Dhacks to go crazy with.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

GolfDelta said:


> *Agree,it's a pity it has become like this recently* but the Mods,to be fair to them,have def been stricter and do their best to clamp down on it.There are certain members on here who I trust and who I am certain(as far as you can be on the net) that they give genuine reviews.Pretty much agree with your review of labs above,made a few additions of my own experiences!


It's never been any different TBH mate, in fact it's even worse on some other forums, it's not too difficult to see once you've been a member for a while though



liam0810 said:


> Not having a go at the mods at all as they have been clamping down but it's impossible to know who is being genuine and who's not. There's a few members on here who I trust and know aren't affiliated with a lab so I believe what they say. Whatever happened to honest drug dealers?!


Trust no one!


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Hotdog147 said:


> It's never been any different TBH mate, in fact it's even worse on some other forums, it's not too difficult to see once you've been a member for a while though
> 
> Trust no one!


Yeh I've probably just noticed it more recently!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

banned ffs i didnt get chance to use this :whistling:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

liam0810 said:


> Not having a go at the mods at all as they have been clamping down but it's impossible to know who is being genuine and who's not. There's a few members on here who I trust and know aren't affiliated with a lab so I believe what they say. Whatever happened to honest drug dealers?!


Oh we know mate who is affiliated with who and ironically one of them has just been stitched up about a pm so watch space.

I knew it would come in time...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ewen said:


> banned ffs i didnt get chance to use this :whistling:


Seriously ?????


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Milky said:


> Oh we know mate who is affiliated with who and ironically one of them has just been stitched up about a pm so watch space.
> 
> I knew it would come in time...


 @barsnack sorry mate had to grass you up


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

kingdale said:


> This fusion better be decent me and my mate just ordered our next cycles and its all fusion. Ah well if it is crap I still have some adex and T3's from Dhacks to go crazy with.


What bits have you ordered?

Honestly I rate fusion as probably the favourite lab I would use right now. Not as cheap as others but I've ne'er had an issue and felt I was all dosed appropriately.

But that being said there is only 2 lab I would never use again. It is what it says on the tin.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

RowRow said:


> What bits have you ordered?
> 
> Honestly I rate fusion as probably the favourite lab I would use right now. Not as cheap as others but I've ne'er had an issue and felt I was all dosed appropriately.
> 
> But that being said there is only 2 lab I would never use again. It is what it says on the tin.


Good should be better than some of the sh*t that gets sold around here. 3 or 4 bottles of tren e/ test e, couple of tubs anadrol caps, 4 tubs of dbol caps and some tren e so I can change my tren dosage and leave test at 500 max if I decide to later on in the cycle. Hoping to shift some flab and gain some strength.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Craig660 said:


> @barsnack sorry mate had to grass you up


hey you fcuking [email protected] want to be the newest member of the 'Essex boys'


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

liam0810 said:


> Not having a go at the mods at all as they have been clamping down but it's impossible to know who is being genuine and who's not. There's a few members on here who I trust and know aren't affiliated with a lab so I believe what they say. Whatever happened to *honest drug dealers?!*


There are none mate, you always run the risk of being burnt...i've had it done many times and recently too for £160!!

majority are cvnts but 1 or 2 are good


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> There are none mate, you always run the risk of being burnt...i've had it done many times and *recently too for £160!!*
> 
> majority are cvnts but 1 or 2 are good


That's a nightmate mate!Suppose it's easy for someone to build up a decent reputation,come across reliable etc then just do a runner with loads of peoples cash.Although I've never understood it surely in the long run they would make more by carrying on being a decent lab!I remember for a while Prestige Healthcare was being touted as the next big thing,brought out decent gear for a while then disappeared off the face of the earth with loads of peoples money!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

GolfDelta said:


> That's a nightmate mate!Suppose it's easy for someone to build up a decent reputation,come across reliable etc then just do a runner with loads of peoples cash.Although I've never understood it surely in the long run they would make more by carrying on being a decent lab!I remember for a while Prestige Healthcare was being touted as the next big thing,brought out decent gear for a while then disappeared off the face of the earth with loads of peoples money!


Man alive if only you knew the culprit :lol:


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

GolfDelta said:


> That's a nightmate mate!Suppose it's easy for someone to build up a decent reputation,come across reliable etc then just do a runner with loads of peoples cash.Although I've never understood it surely in the long run they would make more by carrying on being a decent lab!I remember for a while Prestige Healthcare was being touted as the next big thing,brought out decent gear for a while then disappeared off the face of the earth with loads of peoples money!


It is mate, kick in the balls as i have been trying to track down the fvcker but he aint responding.....i really hope he surfaces again as i think i lot of people will rip him a new one tbh.

I know his work telephone so will phone them up and say how they employ a steroid dealer, fvck him over etc :cursing:


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Milky said:


> Man alive if only you knew the culprit :lol:


I think I saw it mentioned in another thread a few people hinted as to who it was,didn't realise it was BB101 who got done!


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> It is mate, kick in the balls as i have been trying to track down the fvcker but he aint responding.....i really hope he surfaces again as i think i lot of people will rip him a new one tbh.
> 
> I know his work telephone so will phone them up and say how they employ a steroid dealer, fvck him over etc :cursing:


Name and shame mate


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

GolfDelta said:


> I think I saw it mentioned in another thread a few people hinted as to who it was,didn't realise it was BB101 who got done!


Link to the thread?


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Link to the thread?


I really can't remember mate I just recall (I think i do,I'm maybe going mad) another thread when Milky said people would be surprised at someone who had ripped off another member.I may be mistaken!


----------



## Harrison21 (Dec 24, 2012)

**** my life just placed an order for £600 now you lot are making me paranoid


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Harrison21 said:


> **** my life just placed an order for £600 now you lot are making me paranoid


Is that just one cycle? £600!!


----------



## Harrison21 (Dec 24, 2012)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Is that just one cycle? £600!!


Two cycles, one for me and one for a friend


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Harrison21 said:


> Two cycles, one for me and one for a friend


What lab did you order ?


----------



## Harrison21 (Dec 24, 2012)

Craig660 said:


> What lab did you order ?


Are you being serious?


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Harrison21 said:


> Are you being serious?


Take it you mean Fusion in that case ?


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Harrison21 said:


> Yeah the Thread is called Fusion Pharma, all this banning business is making me paranoid about not receiving my order now


You will be fine mate


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Harrison21 said:


> Yeah the Thread is called Fusion Pharma, all this banning business is making me paranoid about not receiving my order now


You will be fine mate


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

600quid? Is your course 2 years long? I know their bulk prices after 500quid so you are buying a lot of gear!


----------



## Harrison21 (Dec 24, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> 600quid? Is your course 2 years long? I know their bulk prices after 500quid so you are buying a lot of gear!


Its for two 16-20 week cycles, me and a friend.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

£600 between 2, especially if picking up pct stuff as well is easily done, especially if deliberately buying everything from same source to get bulk pricing


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Harrison21 said:


> .


Why have you edited all your posts


----------



## Harrison21 (Dec 24, 2012)

Craig660 said:


> Why have you edited all your posts


Got an email saying its fine now, I was just worrying


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

@Milky why dont the mods name and shame the pr!cks who have ripped people off so people are aware


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mr_Morocco said:


> @Milky why dont the mods name and shame the pr!cks who have ripped people off so people are aware


We do, we usually put banned under there user name.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Mr_Morocco said:


> @Milky why dont the mods name and shame the pr!cks who have ripped people off so people are aware


I can see where you are coming from but once a board has Mods naming people as scammers it becomes a farce because people will just say 'The Mods are affiliated to certain labs and are only calling me a scammer because my lab is better that theirs' people become suspicious/flame constantly and it just ends up a sh1t forum.Look at some of the American boards they are ridiculous!


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Craig660 said:


> Why have you edited all your posts


So, what did you do then!


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Craig banned aswell wtf is going on here lately?


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

kingdale said:


> Craig banned aswell wtf is going on here lately?


wondered the same that i even did a thread, which then got closed! :laugh:

Mods decision, so cant argue as its done for the better of members etc :thumbup1:


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> wondered the same that i even did a thread, which then got closed! :laugh:
> 
> Mods decision, so cant argue as its done for the better of members etc :thumbup1:


Going to be no members left soon


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

kingdale said:


> Going to be no members left soon


Only the best and toughest will survive mate, i'll see you in hell


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

It doesn't take a genius to work out who might be selling steroids (ofc no one on here is *cough*)

But it is illegal & against forum rules, so if people don't act responsibly then they get banned.

Just imagine if some fool from the media decided to become a member & 'investigate'. The forum could end up in serious sh it.

The daily fail or the sun would slaughter the forum, then it might be closed down.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

latblaster said:


> It doesn't take a genius to work out who might be selling steroids (ofc no one on here is *cough*)
> 
> But it is illegal & against forum rules, so if people don't act responsibly then they get banned.
> 
> ...


True.Especially the DNP discussion,they would have a field day with that.I can imagine the articles,"A young trainer new to the forum ask for advice on how to lose weight and within seconds several senior 'Gold' members simply state DNP with no explanation on the risk of DEATH".


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

I jabbed 2.5 ml of fusion bulkrip 400 last night in my quad and not even a twinge this morning. Test e 300 nips me a bit but all oils seem dosed perfectly fine from my experience


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

latblaster said:


> It doesn't take a genius to work out who might be selling steroids (ofc no one on here is *cough*)
> 
> But it is illegal & against forum rules, so if people don't act responsibly then they get banned.
> 
> ...


Didnt the mail questions Dhacks regarding the sale of DNP from his site?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Didnt the mail questions Dhacks regarding the sale of DNP from his site?


Dunno mate you got a link?


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

latblaster said:


> Dunno mate you got a link?
> 
> Has Craig 660 gone for good, or has he just got a suspended sentence?


"It advertises DNP for 'weight loss', and emails sent to the site receive an automatic reply complete with a product list. A tub containing 50 125mg DNP capsules can be bought for £26, or 48 250mg tablets for £45. Discounts are offered for larger quantities and the pills shipped within two working days.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-2315433/Sarah-Houston-cause-death-Boiled-alive-internet-slimming-pills-DNP.html

Only site i know that auto reply's with a list is Dhacks

Not sure about craig, though your not supposed to talk about banned members?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Craig660 has been temp banned a few times.

Pretty sure this time for bringing up the mole crap again.

Can't really argue. Everyone's had enough warnings.


----------



## SmallConkers (Mar 2, 2013)

RowRow said:


> What bits have you ordered?
> 
> Honestly I rate fusion as probably the favourite lab I would use right now. Not as cheap as others but I've ne'er had an issue and felt I was all dosed appropriately.
> 
> ...


what two labs qouldnt you use ? and why?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> "It advertises DNP for 'weight loss', and emails sent to the site receive an automatic reply complete with a product list. A tub containing 50 125mg DNP capsules can be bought for £26, or 48 250mg tablets for £45. Discounts are offered for larger quantities and the pills shipped within two working days.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-2315433/Sarah-Houston-cause-death-Boiled-alive-internet-slimming-pills-DNP.html
> 
> ...


one is def dhacks other sounds like HP

funny dhacks gone offline +_+


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

SmallConkers said:


> what two labs qouldnt you use ? and why?


Black cat because they were good then went awful

And Lixus because they were poor when I used them

Both are no longer around but are as different labs I don't trust either of those labs as a result.

I don't rate pro chem Orals but like their oils.


----------



## boxinmetx (Sep 30, 2012)

does it have anything to do with fruit??



Milky said:


> Man alive if only you knew the culprit :lol:


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

boxinmetx said:


> does it have anything to do with fruit??


Yes


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

boxinmetx said:


> does it have anything to do with fruit??





NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Yes


No


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

boxinmetx said:


> does it have anything to do with fruit??


No, its not banana man...


----------



## UK1989 (Jan 4, 2013)

Anyone tried the water based stuff from fusion?


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

UK1989 said:


> Anyone tried the water based stuff from fusion?


Didn't see it on their site? Am I just being special?


----------



## UK1989 (Jan 4, 2013)

Not on the site mate...they do test suspension, winny, dbol, methyl tren and oxys


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> No


Rhymes with tractor.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> No


Is he an aussie?


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Rhymes with tractor.


Doesn't give anything away!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

resten said:


> Doesn't give anything away!


I'll give you a clue, it's none of those :lol:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> I'll give you a clue, it's none of those :lol:


Then you should have attended more classes when you weren't off your tits and know what the definition of "rhyming" is :laugh:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

GolfDelta said:


> I can see where you are coming from but once a board has Mods naming people as scammers it becomes a farce because people will just say 'The Mods are affiliated to certain labs and are only calling me a scammer because my lab is better that theirs' people become suspicious/flame constantly and it just ends up a sh1t forum.Look at some of the American boards they are ridiculous!


I will be upfront with all of you and tell you exactly who l am affiliated too,

Burtons biscuit company, makers of THE finest jammie wagon wheels ever to grace my fridge.

I can, do, and will continue to whore this product and any one has a problem with it then please feel free to report me l don't care.

The blends are better than any other biscuit and they work on people regardless of there size, so basically up yours !


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2013)

:ban:


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Milky said:


> I will be upfront with all of you and tell you exactly who l am affiliated too,
> 
> Burtons biscuit company, makers of THE finest jammie wagon wheels ever to grace my fridge.
> 
> ...


Caramel digestives > Wagon wheels


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Milky said:


> I will be upfront with all of you and tell you exactly who l am affiliated too,
> 
> Burtons biscuit company, makers of THE finest jammie wagon wheels ever to grace my fridge.
> 
> ...


They're sh1t, and I demand you send me hundreds of free samples.

In fact the last packet I bought were clearly bunk, as they contained NO jam.

So send the samples pronto.

I will then tow the line and sing from the rooftops that Jammie Wagon Wheels are THE best chocolate based biscuit snack the world has ever seen.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Dux said:


> They're sh1t, and I demand you send me hundreds of free samples.
> 
> In fact the last packet I bought were clearly bunk, as they contained NO jam.
> 
> ...


200 in the post mate, bit of a mix up with the labelling, in Stoke.... the jam is inserted in Aberdeen l believe.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Milky said:


> 200 in the post mate, bit of a mix up with the labelling, in Stoke.... the jam is inserted in Aberdeen l believe.


The wagon wheels I ordered should have contained:

Wheat Flour,Glucose Syrup ,Sugar ,Vegetable oil ,Whey Powder ,Fat Reduced Cocoa Powder ,Egg ,Gelatine ,Raising Agent (Sodium Bicarbonate) ,Emulsifiers (Soya Lecithin, E476) ,Salt ,Citric Acid ,Humectants (Glycerol) ,With 22% Mallow

Unfortunately, the only ingredient I got was the vegetable oil :laugh:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

resten said:


> Then you should have attended more classes when you weren't off your tits and know what the definition of "rhyming" is :laugh:


Trust me it rhymes with tractor mate and it's not on that list haha


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Trust me it rhymes with tractor mate and it's not on that list haha


Only taking the p1ss mate


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

resten said:


> The wagon wheels I ordered should have contained:
> 
> Wheat Flour,Glucose Syrup ,Sugar ,Vegetable oil ,Whey Powder ,Fat Reduced Cocoa Powder ,Egg ,Gelatine ,Raising Agent (Sodium Bicarbonate) ,Emulsifiers (Soya Lecithin, E476) ,Salt ,Citric Acid ,Humectants (Glycerol) ,With 22% Mallow
> 
> Unfortunately, the only ingredient I got was the vegetable oil :laugh:


Fu*k all wrong with the wheels you skinny tit, your diet is obviously to crap to respect a decent biscuit !


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> Trust me it rhymes with tractor mate and it's not on that list haha


WRONG !!


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Milky said:


> Fu*k all wrong with the wheels you skinny tit, your diet is obviously to crap to respect a decent biscuit !


I'm not fat enough to know how to use them properly mate :sad:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Milky said:


> WRONG !!


Really?? Well I'll be damned lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

resten said:


> I'm not fat enough to know how to use them properly mate :sad:


Too much of a rush for the quick fix you see, when you get to my experience levels you can drop a pack of six and feel the effects pretty quickly....


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Milky said:


> Too much of a rush for the quick fix you see, when you get to my experience levels you can drop a pack of six and feel the effects pretty quickly....


I've eaten a lot of biscuits in my time Milky, I know what it's like to not be eating biscuits any more


----------



## boxinmetx (Sep 30, 2012)

Milky said:


> No, its not banana man...


lol a round fruit?? granny smith??


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Is it a bird of prey?Name of an American fighter jet?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

boxinmetx said:


> lol a round fruit?? granny smith??


I don't know who your granny is but no its not her either...


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

I know who it is, just saying! :tongue:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> I know who it is, just saying! :tongue:


I actually don't know what everyone's been on about for the last couple of pages. I've just gone with the flow and whored myself out for likes


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

GolfDelta said:


> Is it a bird of prey?Name of an American fighter jet?


F-22


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

LER said:


> F-22


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

crazypaver1 said:


> guaiacol is a supersolvent but i think .75ml still isnt enough to thin it enough to make it usabale to draw through a 21guage pin.
> 
> and bsi donty use giaiacol so thats them fcuked


Yeah, I rolled my eyes when I saw the "1000mg/ml" stuff from BSI - I didn't want anymore threads started about me, or threatening PMs. I did mention this once, though, and I remember that CP was the only member who seemed to understand my arguement. I really hope he hasn't been banned for implying that BSI products are subject to the laws of physics, or any affiliations he has, anymore than Ewen should for his BSI interests. Neither of them starts threads on their own labs, or bigs them up, so no harm done.

Oil generally floats on water, because most oils are less dense, and water has something called "hydrogen bonding". If anyone has a bottle of this BSI stuff, inject one drop into a glass of water at room temperature, and settle the arguement for us. If it floats, its a witch.

Water is almost exactly 1.00g/ml. If the injectible floats, a ml doesn't even weigh 1000mg, so it would have to disobey the laws of physics to have 1000mg of androgens in a ml.

Please don't hate me for posting this, BSI lobby! I'm a convert, I really like the couple of BSI injectibles I've tried. But calling it "975" rather than 1000 might have been better, and also reassure people that it wouldn't be like trying to inject a ml of cheese!

Guacol is responsible for the smell of smoky bacon, so its easy to detect in an injectible. It also causes locusts to swarm. Labs like it because it's antibacterial, a local anaesthetic (helps prevent pip), and it helps short esters and long esters to mix. You often smell it in rip blends.

Anyway, I recon that lab owners should say openly which lab they are affiliated with, and then people could take what they say with a pinch of salt, or even ask them technical questions about their products. Its sneaking about, "Elitefitness" or "steroidology" style that I think is wrong.

If I ever get round to starting Zorrin Drax pharmaceuticals, I'll be open about it, with photos of me preparing the vials in my filthy bathtub, cigarette in mouth.


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Zorrin said:


> Yeah, I rolled my eyes when I saw the "1000mg/ml" stuff from BSI - I didn't want anymore threads started about me, or threatening PMs. I did mention this once, though, and I remember that CP was the only member who seemed to understand my arguement. I really hope he hasn't been banned for implying that BSI products are subject to the laws of physics, or any affiliations he has, anymore than Ewen should for his BSI interests. Neither of them starts threads on their own labs, or bigs them up, so no harm done.
> 
> Oil generally floats on water, because most oils are less dense, and water has something called "hydrogen bonding". If anyone has a bottle of this BSI stuff, inject one drop into a glass of water at room temperature, and settle the arguement for us. If it floats, its a witch.
> 
> ...


So if I get pure water at a certain temp and heat the oil to the same temp wouldn't to the two destiny s be the same therefore it may or should just sit below the water line ?


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

don1 said:


> So if I get pure water at a certain temp and heat the oil to the same temp wouldn't to the two destiny s be the same therefore it may or should just sit below the water line ?


you seem to jump in threads that talk about this 1000mg BSI blend being bollox :rolleye:


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Mr_Morocco said:


> you seem to jump in threads that talk about this 1000mg BSI blend being bollox :rolleye:


Yes I'm curious what's the problem with that ??


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

don1 said:


> Yes I'm curious what's the problem with that ??


That there's been much evidence that it's just not possible?


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

don1 said:


> So if I get pure water at a certain temp and heat the oil to the same temp wouldn't to the two destiny s be the same therefore it may or should just sit below the water line ?





Mr_Morocco said:


> you seem to jump in threads that talk about this 1000mg BSI blend being bollox :rolleye:


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Mish said:


>


Lol brilliant !!


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

What's the pip like on their tren e?


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

cas said:


> What's the pip like on their tren e?


The 300 or 200?


----------



## Harrison21 (Dec 24, 2012)

RowRow said:


> The 300 or 200?


Who makes tren 300?


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

I CBA to read through all the posts. Does anyone have a comment on Fusion Pharmas' TestDeca500?


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

Harrison21 said:


> Who makes tren 300?


Fusion, special order though.

Pip free for me apart from when I tried 2ml


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Harrison21 said:


> Who makes tren 300?


Fusion will make any blend you request as long as its doable and you buy 40ml.


----------



## UK1989 (Jan 4, 2013)

RowRow said:


> Fusion will make any blend you request as long as its doable and you buy 40ml.


Sweet...really! How long is T/A usually?


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

UK1989 said:


> Sweet...really! How long is T/A usually?


A few days. Usually about 24 hours or so for me from ordering to receiving


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Double post


----------



## SmallConkers (Mar 2, 2013)

engllishboy said:


> I CBA to read through all the posts. Does anyone have a comment on Fusion Pharmas' TestDeca500?


currently using it now. love it


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

RowRow said:


> A few days. Usually about 24 hours or so for me from ordering to receiving


that's fast. mg:


----------



## UK1989 (Jan 4, 2013)

Well i placed an order for 2 x Mastabol on Thursday evening... said 350 mastabol.

Its come today and its actually Mastabol 400 - 250mg Test E + 150mg Mast E. looks mint tbh and very quick delivery.

My new phone came today too...feels like christmas.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

stone14 said:


> that's fast. mg:


Nearly wet my knickers when it arrived that soon! Takes me local guy longer than that haha!


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

RowRow said:


> Nearly wet my knickers when it arrived that soon! Takes me local guy longer than that haha!


you must be VIP lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I was gonna use this lab next, may still do TBH.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Seems like a lot of good feedback on this lab, might have to try it at some point


----------



## slunkeh (Apr 21, 2011)

Milky said:


> I was gonna use this lab next, may still do TBH.


Im one week into their fast rip and wow, im totally feeling it. Strength is up and looking way fuller. Very pleased with this lab, on par with pro chem which prior to this lab was the best lab I've used.

Praying they are not flash in the pan.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

slunkeh said:


> Im one week into their fast rip and wow, im totally feeling it. Strength is up and looking way fuller. Very pleased with this lab, on par with pro chem which prior to this lab was the best lab I've used.


I have a load of Fuerza to get thro first...


----------



## slunkeh (Apr 21, 2011)

Milky said:


> I have a load of Fuerza to get thro first...


Yea i noticed from you past posts! I was going to go the the fuerza super rip instead but the source i went to had none in stock so decided to take a chance on fusion. Still interested to see what the super rip is like though.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

slunkeh said:


> Yea i noticed from you past posts! I was going to go the the fuerza super rip instead but the source i went to had none in stock so decided to take a chance on fusion. Still interested to see what the super rip is like though.


Never used the any RIP blends TBH mate and so far only used the prop yet.


----------



## slunkeh (Apr 21, 2011)

Milky said:


> Never used the any RIP blends TBH mate and so far only used the prop yet.


First time ever on a rip blend mate and also first time with short esters. Pinning is a pain but really liking the quicker results.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

slunkeh said:


> Im one week into their fast rip and wow, im totally feeling it. Strength is up and looking way fuller. Very pleased with this lab, on par with pro chem which prior to this lab was the best lab I've used.
> 
> Praying they are not flash in the pan.


Good to hear mate ordering this in next week :thumb:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Milky said:


> I have a load of Fuerza to get thro first...


I think that'll be the last of it. Plenty of stuff is outstanding from my order, now the contact details I was using no longer work  Don't think I'll ever get it all tbh.

Not one to put up with being let down. Fusion Pharma, I hope you keep your reputation up by the time I get round to ordering!


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

slunkeh said:


> Im one week into their fast rip and wow, im totally feeling it. Strength is up and looking way fuller. Very pleased with this lab, on par with pro chem which prior to this lab was the best lab I've used.
> 
> Praying they are not flash in the pan.


i'v just started with ther fast rip aswell how much you on mate .


----------



## slunkeh (Apr 21, 2011)

LER said:


> i'v just started with ther fast rip aswell how much you on mate .


6ml per week


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

I've got some fast rip and test prop on its way to me, can't wait!!


----------



## SmallConkers (Mar 2, 2013)

looks like il be a human pin cushion again. all this talk of fastrip is making me cluck!


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

SmallConkers said:


> looks like il be a human pin cushion again. all this talk of fastrip is making me cluck!


Since super rip has been impossible to source, fastrip looks like an ideal alternative. Definitely going to be picking some up. Next cycle will be my first short esters only cycle


----------



## SmallConkers (Mar 2, 2013)

resten said:


> Since super rip has been impossible to source, fastrip looks like an ideal alternative. Definitely going to be picking some up. Next cycle will be my first short esters only cycle


good call that mr.resten


----------



## Harrison21 (Dec 24, 2012)

I'm going using Fastrip to kickstart my bulkrip cycle... Don't like waiting for long esthers so going to be doing this.

Fastrip kickstart @ 5ml - weeks 1 to 4

Bulkrip as normal @ 2.5ml - weeks 1 to 16

Do you reckon when Bulkrips esthers fully kick in around week 4 I'll be using too much gear when both rips are fully active?


----------



## slunkeh (Apr 21, 2011)

Harrison21 said:


> I'm going using Fastrip to kickstart my bulkrip cycle... Don't like waiting for long esthers so going to be doing this.
> 
> Fastrip kickstart @ 5ml - weeks 1 to 4
> 
> ...


Personally i would use an oral instead or just do a fast rip cycle.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Harrison21 said:


> I'm going using Fastrip to kickstart my bulkrip cycle... Don't like waiting for long esthers so going to be doing this.
> 
> Fastrip kickstart @ 5ml - weeks 1 to 4
> 
> ...


I've used the bulk rip mate and it didn't take long to get going tbh. 14/18 days and I knew about it! Using the fast rip 230 now and you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2013)

2 shots a week , no need to wait till xmas for it to kick in and no turning yourself into a pincushion , job done


----------



## SmallConkers (Mar 2, 2013)

pugster said:


> 2 shots a week , no need to wait till xmas for it to kick in and no turning yourself into a pincushion , job done


didnt no they done this. have you had it yet?


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2013)

SmallConkers said:


> didnt no they done this. have you had it yet?


that is mine 

*mine as in yes they do it and yes i have it.


----------



## SmallConkers (Mar 2, 2013)

pugster said:


> that is mine
> 
> *mine as in yes they do it and yes i have it.


there was me hoping it was spare 

hows the pip?


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2013)

SmallConkers said:


> there was me hoping it was spare
> 
> hows the pip?


no idea yet as i wont be using it for a while (its like rocking horse **** so i had to grab some) - tho im sure it will be interesting, they asked if i wanted 120 or 150 and i opted for 150 as @1.33ml 2x week this will give me just over 7 weeks @ 400mg/week .


----------



## SmallConkers (Mar 2, 2013)

pugster said:


> no idea yet as i wont be using it for a while (its like rocking horse **** so i had to grab some) - tho im sure it will be interesting, they asked if i wanted 120 or 150 and i opted for 150 as @1.33ml 2x week this will give me just over 7 weeks @ 400mg/week .


should be intresting. if its like the other products you'll be made up


----------



## SmallConkers (Mar 2, 2013)

pugster said:


> no idea yet as i wont be using it for a while (its like rocking horse **** so i had to grab some) - tho im sure it will be interesting, they asked if i wanted 120 or 150 and i opted for 150 as @1.33ml 2x week this will give me just over 7 weeks @ 400mg/week .


should be intresting. if its like the other products you'll be made up


----------



## iyal (May 12, 2013)

This thread was linked in to a thread i made about fusion and all its got is a load of bsi crap in it

bottom line, i wont be using there 1000mg per ml gear


----------



## SmallConkers (Mar 2, 2013)

iyal said:


> This thread was linked in to a thread i made about fusion and all its got is a load of bsi crap in it
> 
> bottom line, i wont be using there 1000mg per ml gear


whats got bsi crap in it tge thread?


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Just got my hands on some t500, what's the pip like on this stuff?


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

cas said:


> Just got my hands on some t500, what's the pip like on this stuff?


It's the only test I use now. Pip free for me, have used up to 2ml in a jab at one site.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

That's good to hear, I hope I'm as lucky, shame its not as cheap as fuerza though, well its just as well really otherwise I'd jab a vial a time


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

cas said:


> Just got my hands on some t500, what's the pip like on this stuff?


Pip free for me as well when I used it last mate.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Postman brings the precious tomorrow


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

resten said:


> Postman brings the precious tomorrow


some postmen just dont know how much of a legend they are some times...


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

resten said:


> Postman brings the precious tomorrow


What are you getting?


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

kingdale said:


> What are you getting?


Tidy range of orals and injectables for the future  test 500 is in there, bulk and rip blends etc, every eventually covered :lol:


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

resten said:


> Tidy range of orals and injectables for the future  test 500 is in there, bulk and rip blends etc, every eventually covered :lol:


pics of stash or nostashofaas :innocent:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> pics of stash or nostashofaas :innocent:


Order is being split over tomorrow and thurs, will pop up a pic


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2013)

cas said:


> That's good to hear, I hope I'm as lucky, shame its not as cheap as fuerza though, well its just as well really otherwise I'd jab a vial a time


mmm decisions... a few quid more expensive or a crippler  , i had no problems dealing with this UGL , fast delivery and did what i asked.

*i have no connection with this UGL , if i think a service is **** i will post so .


----------



## Lewy_h (Jan 4, 2012)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> pics of stash or nostashofaas :innocent:


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

Lewy_h said:


>


how did you manage to keep the smile off your face when the postman delivered that lot


----------



## hongman (Sep 26, 2012)

All fake, send to me for quarantine!!


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Lewy_h said:


>


That all you got? Pansy :lol:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Part of the order just arrive 



btw, there are more than 1 of each now sitting waiting


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Lewy_h said:


>


What is all that? and what doses do you run?

nice tash


----------



## Harrison21 (Dec 24, 2012)

My little order from Fusion, only problem is I have to wait 10 weeks to get back on cycle


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

I drooled when i recieved my 3 fastrip vials, you must of been buzzing receiving all that lol


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

resten said:


> Part of the order just arrive
> 
> View attachment 121270
> 
> ...





Harrison21 said:


> View attachment 121294
> 
> 
> My little order from Fusion, only problem is I have to wait 10 weeks to get back on cycle


Is there a sale on at Fusion or are you guys getting a bulk discount?


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Is there a sale on at Fusion or are you guys getting a bulk discount?


Well, it's been freshly brewed up mate, so it's good for a while!


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Is there a sale on at Fusion or are you guys getting a bulk discount?


bulk discount


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Is there a sale on at Fusion or are you guys getting a bulk discount?


They're professional guys tbh, quick email responses and fast delivery and they're willing to give discounts depending on how much you buy


----------



## Lewy_h (Jan 4, 2012)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> What is all that? and what doses do you run?
> 
> nice tash


There was 80ml x Fastrip, 100ml x bulkrip, 60ml x tes 400, 10ml x tren e.

Think that's right, I'm just doing 1.5ml eod Fastrip at the minute.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Mr_Morocco said:


> They're professional guys tbh, quick email responses and fast delivery and they're willing to give discounts depending on how much you buy


Will forgive their spelling on the emails for an otherwise great service


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Got these beauties today, also got another 4 vials of fast rip on their way to me too 



Look at that lovely shade of yellow


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Been using their fast rip. great stuff even at 1ml eod. Will run 1.5 next time though.


----------



## hongman (Sep 26, 2012)

So you lot are to blame for them running out of tren! Muthafckers!!

Been contemplating either the bulkrip 400 or custom blend of 125mg Test e and 250mg Tren e per ml.

Which would you guys go for? Im getting pretty bad acne from the tren and I heard upping the tren:test was better for this and for gains.

What say you?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Been using their fast rip. great stuff even at 1ml eod. Will run 1.5 next time though.


Mind if I ask why, mate?

Also are you bulking/cutting on it? Good results either way, I'd assume?


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

hongman said:


> So you lot are to blame for them running out of tren! Muthafckers!!
> 
> Been contemplating either the bulkrip 400 or custom blend of *125mg Test e and 250mg Tren e per ml*.
> 
> ...


The standard trenabol blend is 250 test 150 tren if that'd be any good? Save the extra charge for getting it custom made  It's only just had the tren upped in it I've been told by the 50mg


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Tom90 said:


> Got these beauties today, also got another 4 vials of fast rip on their way to me too
> 
> View attachment 121320
> 
> ...


I'm waiting on Test Phenyl prop and Tren E then I have everything ready for my next cycle.Hope my tren is that colour!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Mind if I ask why, mate?
> 
> Also are you bulking/cutting on it? Good results either way, I'd assume?


Am cutting on it. Lost around 4kg with no strength loss. It was my first time using short esters and basically wimped out of going over 1ml eod.


----------



## hongman (Sep 26, 2012)

Yeah I've just finished a vial of trenabol, but I want to get a blend which is 2:1 tren:test instead of the other way round.

I'm not quite sure but I remember there quite a hype on here about why this was better etc. Plus heard lots of people say the more tren the lesser the sides got, with lowering test as well.

All in all, happy with trenabol, just wanted to experiment to see which worked for me.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

hongman said:


> Yeah I've just finished a vial of trenabol, but I want to get a blend which is 2:1 tren:test instead of the other way round.
> 
> I'm not quite sure but I remember there quite a hype on here about why this was better etc. Plus heard lots of people say the more tren the lesser the sides got, with lowering test as well.
> 
> All in all, happy with trenabol, just wanted to experiment to see which worked for me.


Well less test equals less oestrogen, and less oestrogen means less fat gain on a bulk, and better fat burning properties on a cut..


----------



## hongman (Sep 26, 2012)

So yeah thats why 

I'm kind of dithering between bulkrip400 and trenabol vs custom blend...


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

I would like to see a deca, tren test. 100/100/300 with a double estered deca, triple ester tren and triple test

So npp and deconate. Tren ace, hex and enth. And test prop, pp and enth.

Should give a nice kick.


----------



## hongman (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh never mind, I see bulkrip is basically trenabol with mast added. Either I read wrong the first few times or they changed it haha!


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2013)

resten said:


> Will forgive their spelling on the emails for an otherwise great service


lol something i noticed as well , these guys are quite happy to do custom blending if you ask nice and its possible to do.


----------



## SmallConkers (Mar 2, 2013)

id say they are miss types, rather than a spelling mistake  . put it this way if the guy that does fusions emails worked in mcdonalds he'd have 5 stars on his badge


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

SmallConkers said:


> id say they are miss types, rather than a spelling mistake  . put it this way if the guy that does fusions emails worked in mcdonalds he'd have 5 stars on his badge


Either way, top lads


----------



## 88percent (Mar 2, 2012)

hongman said:


> Yeah I've just finished a vial of trenabol, but I want to get a blend which is 2:1 tren:test instead of the other way round.
> 
> I'm not quite sure but I remember there quite a hype on here about why this was better etc. Plus heard lots of people say the more tren the lesser the sides got, with lowering test as well.
> 
> All in all, happy with trenabol, just wanted to experiment to see which worked for me.


Mate I'd save myself the extra cost of the custom made blend and use 1ml trenabol and 2ml tren e a week, that will give you 250 test 550 tren


----------



## hongman (Sep 26, 2012)

Well thing is cost is actually not the issue, the price of custom blend is negligible.

The issue with that is 2ml Trenabol gives me PIP like I've been smashed with a sledgehammer. I managed to limp (literally) by for 1 vial but 3ml a week is pushing it for me personally.

I'm cruising on 250mg BSI Test E a week for a few weeks (leftovers, of which I'm sure is underdosed too) - I have time to decide. 

Appreciate the input tho.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Crap I have 3 vials of trenabol. Everyone that used it got pip?


----------



## hongman (Sep 26, 2012)

I've heard people say that they are fine with Trenabol, maybe its just me.

For me it was BSI - PIP free, Fusion Test E - slightly pippy, Trenabol - trainwreck

This is in quads. Might start doing my ass soon.


----------



## SmallConkers (Mar 2, 2013)

hongman said:


> I've heard people say that they are fine with Trenabol, maybe its just me.
> 
> For me it was BSI - PIP free, Fusion Test E - slightly pippy, Trenabol - trainwreck
> 
> This is in quads. Might start doing my ass soon.


what were the fusion results like? apart from your pip


----------



## hongman (Sep 26, 2012)

Farkin lurveleeee

After spending 8 weeks on BSI, I felt

Like my cycle only REALLY started when I used Fusion lab.

2st 4lbs gain, strength, no fat, (in fact the Tren leaned me out a tad).

Only bad bits was the test bloated my face and nothing else and the acne from Tren was/is getting pretty bad. Least I know it's not bunk haha!


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

hongman said:


> Well thing is cost is actually not the issue, the price of custom blend is negligible.
> 
> The issue with that is 2ml Trenabol gives me PIP like I've been smashed with a sledgehammer. I managed to limp (literally) by for 1 vial but 3ml a week is pushing it for me personally.
> 
> ...


Price is a big factor for me, I don't mind spending a few extra quid on well dosed gear.

Its a shame that i cant get hold of fuerza any longer. I spent loads of money on fuerza, but there is something about the gear being cheaper that makes you want to spend more, its a mental thing...like meat for example, you see it selling cheap and your like quick I have got to buy more because I am being charged less.

Aslong as fusion turns out to be well dosed then I will pay the prices, but I won't be hoarding gear stashes like I was with fuerza...if I had a spare 25-30 squids I would think ahhh I will just buy a bit here and a bit there

Loving the look of fusion product lists, its like bsi list, let just hope fusion actually puts gear in their vials and not baby oil like bsi


----------



## UK1989 (Jan 4, 2013)

Fusion Test E and Mast E...my mates just started the Mastabol.. 250Test E,150Test E....starts his 3rd week friday at just 2ml a week.

Would you say by week 4/5 it will be fully active?

He does say he is feeling a bit hornier.

I mentioned to him he could do just 50mg prop mon,wed,fri till week 5 to kick things up a bit.

Thoughts?


----------



## hongman (Sep 26, 2012)

cas said:


> Price is a big factor for me, I don't mind spending a few extra quid on well dosed gear.


I dont mean that I dont care what I pay for gear lol, I'm as skint as the next bloke, what I meant was the extra for custom blend was negliable over what I would have spent on standard stock anyway.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Another few bits arrived today  All looks awesome


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

UK1989 said:


> Fusion Test E and Mast E...my mates just started the Mastabol.. 250Test E,150Test E....starts his 3rd week friday at just 2ml a week.
> 
> Would you say by week 4/5 it will be fully active?
> 
> ...


Could kickstart with dbol cheap and no need for more jabbing


----------



## Patch666 (Feb 6, 2013)

Could you PM me please Resten, :thumb:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Patch666 said:


> Could you PM me please Resten, :thumb:


Are you taking the pi*s ?

Banned...


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Milky said:


> Are you taking the pi*s ?
> 
> Banned...


 :lol: how obvious


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Paz1982 said:


> :lol: how obvious


Already given him a warning and an infraction !!!!


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

Milky said:


> Are you taking the pi*s ?
> 
> Banned...


Lol! I didn't even have chance to get the popcorn....


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Milky said:


> Already given him a warning and an infraction !!!!


Totally unrelated to this post Milky, but I received your message, cheers. Apparently I've exceeded my maximum number of pm's in 60mins or something??


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

stuey99 said:


> Totally unrelated to this post Milky, but I received your message, cheers. Apparently I've exceeded my maximum number of pm's in 60mins or something??


OK mate pm me when you can :thumbup1:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Patch666 said:


> Could you PM me please Resten, :thumb:


Just want to make it clear that my fusion is MY fusion and if you want some you can get it elsewhere! Cheeky cvnt


----------



## Harrison21 (Dec 24, 2012)

resten said:


> Just want to make it clear that my fusion is MY fusion and if you want some you can get it elsewhere! Cheeky cvnt


Sharing is caring


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Just seen bullets in their list. Anyone used them?

They've caught my eye but I was hoping to recomp using their fast rip, I think these bullets may be used on bulking cycles, not sure..


----------



## UK1989 (Jan 4, 2013)

How good is the Tren Ace?


----------



## SmallConkers (Mar 2, 2013)

UK1989 said:


> How good is the Tren Ace?


used fastrip when i started. gained 6kg musxle lost 4kg fat. just got sick of pinning


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Question, capsule verse tablet? Any difference or one better than other?


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

Kev1980 said:


> Question, capsule verse tablet? Any difference or one better than other?


shouldn't be any difference they will be the same raws.


----------



## SmallConkers (Mar 2, 2013)

Kev1980 said:


> Question, capsule verse tablet? Any difference or one better than other?


used both. exactly the same. save coin amd gwt caps  . thats it im.buying a new phone my sausage fingers have had enough of miss types!!!!!!


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Any one use there tbol ? Going to order some oils for my next cycle was thinking of giving there tbol and go too


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

SmallConkers said:


> used fastrip when i started. gained 6kg musxle lost 4kg fat. just got sick of pinning


thats good going how long did you run it for ??


----------



## SmallConkers (Mar 2, 2013)

don1 said:


> thats good going how long did you run it for ??


4-5 month


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

SmallConkers said:


> 4-5 month


You've given me some high expectations now, you know that right..


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Postman came today with more fast rip


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Tom90 said:


> Postman came today with more fast rip
> 
> View attachment 122403


Looks lovely dont it, 1 more week and ill be jabbing that stuff :thumb:


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Looks lovely dont it, 1 more week and ill be jabbing that stuff :thumb:


17 sleeps for me


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

Anyone spoke with them recently was getting good communication for few days then has dropped when order was due , not overly late just they were emailing back pretty quick most nights , cheers


----------



## hongman (Sep 26, 2012)

Same here mate - just had an email from them this morning via a different email so I guess they might of had email problems.


----------



## UK1989 (Jan 4, 2013)

Anyone used the Rip Blend recently? How long to kick in?


----------



## hongman (Sep 26, 2012)

Bulkrip or Fastrip?

Look at the esters...


----------



## Slight of hand (Sep 30, 2008)

This thread wins "best attempt to keep name of lab in first page" award 2013.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Slight of hand said:


> This thread wins "best attempt to keep name of lab in first page" award 2013.


You can't have being around all year then :lol:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Slight of hand said:


> This thread wins "best attempt to keep name of lab in first page" award 2013.


not it doesn't

*b*ut *s*omeelse *i*s


----------



## slystallone (Oct 12, 2012)

Did anybody try their Anavar yet ????


----------



## Davidlloydgym (Dec 28, 2012)

Gavinmcl said:


> Anyone spoke with them recently was getting good communication for few days then has dropped when order was due , not overly late just they were emailing back pretty quick most nights , cheers


E-mail problems mate, They will soon get back to you with new address mate.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Sent them an e-mail yesterday, but no reply :no:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Davidlloydgym said:


> E-mail problems mate, They will soon get back to you with new address mate.


*ahem*


----------



## Davidlloydgym (Dec 28, 2012)

resten said:


> *ahem*


Whats that all about?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

robdobbie said:


> Sent them an e-mail yesterday, but no reply :no:


Can't knock the guys who sell Fusion Pharma, great customer service for me and always emailed back promptly :thumbup1:


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Anyone used the Test Phenyl yet I just got some today.Twice a week alright?


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Anyone used their deca yet? How does it compare to say furz deca?


----------



## hongman (Sep 26, 2012)

Anyone heard from him recently?

I'm still waiting for my gear and no response to emails...

Fearing the worst - hopefully someone will tell me he's still AOK?


----------



## Harrison21 (Dec 24, 2012)

hongman said:


> Anyone heard from him recently?
> 
> I'm still waiting for my gear and no response to emails...
> 
> Fearing the worst - hopefully someone will tell me he's still AOK?


What did you order?


----------



## hongman (Sep 26, 2012)

Just a vial of bulk rip.


----------



## Harrison21 (Dec 24, 2012)

hongman said:


> Just a vial of bulk rip.


Atleast its only 1 bottle


----------



## hongman (Sep 26, 2012)

Yeah I guess. Such a shame. I liked their gear. Now to find another alternative...


----------



## UK1989 (Jan 4, 2013)

As i posted...he's gone away for a while dude


----------



## Harrison21 (Dec 24, 2012)

Two of my mates have started a Fastrip230 cycle made by fusion and told me they both have a rash around the injection site and one is getting the flu a few hours after a jab, must just be test flu?


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Considering the owner posted on an open forum that he had made over 300 vials in the past week, i'd say he's gone for good.

I've got 3 bottles of fastrip sitting here from what i've heard its GTG


----------



## Harrison21 (Dec 24, 2012)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Considering the owner posted on an open forum that he had made over 300 vials in the past week, i'd say he's gone for good.
> 
> I've got 3 bottles of fastrip sitting here from what i've heard its GTG


Probably just my mates being paranoid, rash will be from their bodys getting used to the oil and one of them must have test flu.

And they will have more than 1 owner I reckon.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

I had no idea CP was linked to Fusion, I'm sure he used to be on Wildcat though??

For what it's worth, I'm a week into a fast rip cycle, 1.5ml eod. Had tren cough once, can barely sleep, other than that its good so far


----------



## Harrison21 (Dec 24, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> I had no idea CrazyPaver was linked to Fusion, I'm sure he used to be on Wildcat though??
> 
> For what it's worth, I'm a week into a fast rip cycle, 1.5ml eod. Had tren cough once, can barely sleep, other than that its good so far


Thats good to know, think they are only doing 1ml in their delts.


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> I had no idea CrazyPaver was linked to Fusion, I'm sure he used to be on Wildcat though??
> 
> For what it's worth, I'm a week into a fast rip cycle, 1.5ml eod. Had tren cough once, can barely sleep, other than that its good so far


Pretty sure you can't mention banned members names mate, just so your aware.


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

Mikey81 said:


> I'm sure I saw him post today!


Pretty sure he was banned for good mate, if not he certainly is now you've linked him to a lab.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

CP is gone from UKM, he isn't coming back unless under a new name


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> CP is gone from UKM, he isn't coming back unless under a new name


from the jail househ34r:


----------



## Verm (Mar 13, 2013)

he has enough valiums to keep him going


----------

